# 2012 Cruzer O.B. Style



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Really Nice Cruze!!. I love your Quad pipes!.. I want to do a custom exhaust on my Cruze as well, but i have the RS bumper so i'll prolly need to cut it or something :/... 
Question: Is the LED Strip INSIDE the headlights or OUTSIDE??.. Really nice touch btw!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Got my vote.


----------



## cruzeme3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Exquisite!! The LED strip lighting under the headlights is a fantastic touch. 
Did you go with the Metallic Black or Reflective Black bowtie overlay {where did you purchase them}?


----------



## djlucid (Apr 23, 2012)

Best looking cruze on here! Makes me wanna trade my RS bumpers with someone so I can get this kit.


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

**** homie, awesome work!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great *cruzer27*. I appreciate the PMs about the LEDs as well.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

How did you manage to fit those wheels? I can't find them in 5x105


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the great comments guys! The led's are the side emitting ones from Autozone the other ones will not fit. I had to remove the front bumper and took headlights out and two sided tape them to the bottom of the headlights. The wiring for the switch is in this post...http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-e...ll-warning-lots-pics.html...............Great article!

My wheels were custom drilled blanks TSW is one of the only ones in the U.S. that you can get blanks from. A company in Fl called Goodroads.net tire and wheel is where I got them from. Ask for Ricky he will give you a great deal

My bowties were the easiest upgrade vinyl tape!!!! get a good quality vinyl 3m smooth it over the bow tie and cut with a blade there is a ridge in the bowtie so you cant screw it up. 

Keep Cruzin!


----------

